# Looking for Contractor for Industrial Building in Westchester, NY



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I am trying to help a friend out. Mid sized industrial building in Ossining. Direct contract with them. Needs a pickup with a plow / spreader, a small loader / bobcat and a snow blower. Straight salt, no sand mix. Some sidewalks too. They are looking for a fixed price contract at about $20k. If you are in the area and interested call or email me and I will put you in touch.

Ed
516-983-3473
[email protected]


----------



## ManorLandscape8 (Nov 12, 2004)

Ed, 

I sent you an email.

Thanks,

Jeff Bassett 
Manor Landscape and Design


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Pm and email sent


----------

